# Lifter Noise - Any Solution?



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

So, our '92 has started to produce quite the clacking sound at idle when warm. It's not constant, but kinda "clack-clack-claCK-CLACK-CLACK" then quite, then repeat.

The engine is high-mileage - around 340,000 km (212,500 miles), and runs well otherwise. Unfortunately, I only have an "Idiot Light" on the dash for oil pressure (no gauge), so I don't know what the oil pressure is. Hopefully I am not losing pressure due to bad crank bearing and seals - - OUCH!

So any experience here with this? Does it sound like a "common" issue with these engines? Would switching to a synthetic oil help keep the top end lubed up better?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Just further to this...

I'm debating maybe just buying a mechanical oil gauge kit and installing it in place of the oil pressure switch for the "idiot light" on the dash.

Has anyone done this? Is it as simple as removing the switch from the block and installing the mechanical fitting, tubing and gauge? Also, my manual says that the oil pressure switch should be located behind the oil filter on the passenger side of the engine. Is this correct?


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

don't quote me on this but i believe if i remember correctly a 3 or 5 angle valve job will fix this. The clack is caused by the valves being not quite hitting the seats perfectly. when the valves are filed to fit the seats the noise goes away. I'm not sure what the cost of this would be or difficulty level for a do it yourselfer, but look into it as it may salve your problem. Someone else on here may know better than i or even be able to elaborate....


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about the whole valve seat thing, but it is plausible..I experienced this for nearly two years and progressively got worse UNTIL..I switched brands of oil filters..Yes.!..I would recommend trying this solution first..It's gonna cost you about ten bucks but it's worth it....I've got it down to almost silent by simply switching brands of oil filters..Mobil 1 Exended Performance...I've learned that the VG30's are very sensitive to what oil filter you use These engines run relatively low oil pressure anyways, and at 3 and 5/8 quarts, This small amount of oil must circulate fast to properly lubricate the engine, especially the top end, Cheap and almost every brand besides Mobil 1 use a cheap material for there filter element, Mobil use synthetic, which Apparently filters the oil more effeciently resulting in higher oil pressure and better lubrication.....I've tried almost every name brand, but Mobil one's are proven to raise your oil pressure and that is why you and myself are getting lifter tap..Not enough oil in the valvetrain..Thats my theory anyway.Let me know your results.!..Peace


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

have you tried the amsoil filter? i have heard of the mobil one filter being good as well though there must be others as there are a number of high end oil products available. i will have to look into that though and do a spec comparison as i am using amsoil currently


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks guys - definitely worth a try. Any idea where Mobile 1 oil filters are available in Canada?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The valve seat thing is a good point, there was a TSB issued for 92's that involved lifter noise being caused by worn valve seats.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

So, here's the update...

I replaced the oil filter with a higher-end K&N filter and it seems to have helped quite a bit. I have not noticed the loud clacking since I made the switch a week ago.

I also replaced the factory oil pressure switch and idiot light with an electric oil pressure gauge, but I don't think the gauge is working right. It only registers around 20 to 30 psi when idling cold, and then drops down to "0" when it's warm. Now, I realize these Pathys run fairly low oil pressure, but I would not think that this is right. And I think if the pressure was really that low, I would be having other issues.

Also, if the pressure was "0", the original oil pressure switch should have made the dash light go on. And I'm pretty sure the switch was functional, since the light would always stay lit for a few seconds after an oil change, until I could actually hear the top end getting oil again, and then the light would turn off.

So - that's the update. I may look at getting a different (more expensive) oil pressure gauge and see if I can get a proper reading.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You may need to switch pressure switch sending units to get one that reads correctly. IIRC there are different types of sending units. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, I'm thinking of doing the same thing..What about going to a manual oil pressure gauge?.Also, If I'm correct on the dummy light on most vehicles, including the our Pathy's, the light should come on when an oil pressure reading of 7 PSI or below is sent to the PCM..So, by that time, it's too late anyways..lol.
P.S..So............my theory on the filter had some truth to it after all...HMMMM..Makes me want to say that if one were to use a high end, quality filter from the beginning on the VG30E, you'd never experience lifter noise do to high mileage and decreases in oil pressure, and lack of lubrication in the top end..Wouldn't you guys agree.? You'd be looking at a Super High Mileage, No-Noise Engine..What Weight oil you guys running? I'm still on 5w30..Thinking of going to 10w30, for hopes of even higher oil pressure..Peace..Heath J.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

I guess my other option is to go with a mechanical gauge, but I like the electric ones better 'cause they have a larger sweep on the needle - making the lower pressures easier to read.

My manual says 9 PSI at dle when warm - - is that correct?


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

I used to run 5W30 until just the last few changes. Bought a case of 10W30 on sale at Walmart or Costco (can't remember), and since I run 10W30 in my '86 Chevy, I thought the Pathy could use it too.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

would running 10/30 make the lifter noise better (less) or worse?


----------

